# Which puppy should I choose?



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

First one (7 weeks old, boy):

















Second one (8 weeks old boy):


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

No one answer....








They are from two different breeders.
I'm going to put the deposit. It is really hard to choose....Pls give me a hand!


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

I want a rich pigment puppy. 
The first two is the same pup, he is out of: 
Sire: SG 1 Uno vom Klausener Grund
zw#:74
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/496181.html

Dam:Bowien Louwershoeve
zw#: 82
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/587508.html


The third (last) one is from:
Sire: Ork von der Werther-Muhle, SchH3
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/470538.html

Dam: SG Zana vom Tal der Schatten
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/475698.html

If you were I, which would you choose?


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Liz

They are both cute but aren't all puppies?!? that's why I don't let people just choose the puppy they "think" they want.

In order to help we need more information than a cute face. Are these from the same breeder I see they are different ages. 

Temperaments, parents, pedigrees, what will the dog be used for, do you have pets, children, housing, etc. etc. Many Many things are involved in puppy placement.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Are you going to be doing something specific with the puppy in terms of work, sport, obedience, etc. or are you just looking for a companion?


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Hi Crooker Creek- Thanks for replying! I just post their Sire and Dams's names. I'll put their pedigrees soon!
Yes they're from different breeders. The first two pictures are the same male pup, 7 weeks old. 
The last picture is another pup, male, 8 weeks old.




> Originally Posted By: Crooked CreekLiz
> 
> They are both cute but aren't all puppies?!? that's why I don't let people just choose the puppy they "think" they want.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Just looking for a companion. I don't want the pup to be too high fight driven to be a good working dog or something...
Thanks!



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowAre you going to be doing something specific with the puppy in terms of work, sport, obedience, etc. or are you just looking for a companion?


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Just update their pedigrees.

Any comments pls?



> Originally Posted By: Liz SI want a rich pigment puppy.
> The first two is the same pup, he is out of:
> Sire: SG 1 Uno vom Klausener Grund
> zw#:74
> ...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Have you met either pup in person? How did they interact with you? How did they act with other pups, other dogs?

I'm not good at selecting for other people. Each dog I have had has been the right dog for their time with me. Three of them were pups when I got them. I think the deal was just working with the dog as well as the dog working with me.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

I didn't meet them in person... they're both 6hrs from me...








So my plan is to put the deposit and then go either place to pick up the pup.
Won't that work?



> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereHave you met either pup in person? How did they interact with you? How did they act with other pups, other dogs?
> 
> I'm not good at selecting for other people. Each dog I have had has been the right dog for their time with me. Three of them were pups when I got them. I think the deal was just working with the dog as well as the dog working with me.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Both are cute, all four parents are West german show lines, with the sire of the second pup being well regarded by people at the recent USA Sieger show...

What you need to decide is which of the two breeders you are most comfortable with - which warrenty support system is what you are looking for....pups are all cute and for a companion pup, I would expect that both of these will be able to fill that need.

Lee


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

THANK YOU Lee! I prefer the second pup too. The breeder is Jennifer Aguilar. She is a very nice lady. 
I'm gonna ask her about the warrenty!




> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumBoth are cute, all four parents are West german show lines, with the sire of the second pup being well regarded by people at the recent USA Sieger show...
> 
> What you need to decide is which of the two breeders you are most comfortable with - which warrenty support system is what you are looking for....pups are all cute and for a companion pup, I would expect that both of these will be able to fill that need.
> 
> Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

both are very cute,,I know nothing about showlines, on the "cuteness" alert ONLY,,,I like the first one,,only because I am always drawn to darker puppies/dogs ))

Good luck with whichever one you get 

diane


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Thank you for the words Diane!








I'll come to update my new pup soon!












> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAboth are very cute,,I know nothing about showlines, on the "cuteness" alert ONLY,,,I like the first one,,only because I am always drawn to darker puppies/dogs ))
> 
> Good luck with whichever one you get
> 
> diane


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Well based only on pictures and pedigrees... 

I'd probably go for the 2nd pup as I admire Hill, and the progeny of Ork seem to follow type. I also like that pedigree slightly better if I were looking to breed or show down the road. For a pet and companion animal basic temperament and physical soundness are the most important things though, and you can't tell that from a picture. See if you can get a video of both pups, that might tell you a bit more about their personalitys.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

I aggree with you that a video is a good idea! I'll ask for it.
I like Ork very much, but not that sure about Zana.... Her father is E.T. who is a great show dog though. 




> Originally Posted By: Windwalker18Well based only on pictures and pedigrees...
> 
> I'd probably go for the 2nd pup as I admire Hill, and the progeny of Ork seem to follow type. I also like that pedigree slightly better if I were looking to breed or show down the road. For a pet and companion animal basic temperament and physical soundness are the most important things though, and you can't tell that from a picture. See if you can get a video of both pups, that might tell you a bit more about their personalitys.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

The thing that influenced my decision was meeting both of Lucy's parents (although I know sometimes that's not possible).
They BOTH had the temperment I was looking for. 
Lucy has grown up to have the temperment I'd expect from those parents, but in her litter there was one very shy puppy that might not have. I think raising that puppy might have been more difficult and beyond my knowledge base.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I think if your gut is telling you pup two, go with it... especially since it's proving to be impossible for you to go and individually evaluate each puppy.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I like pup one based only on the coloring because I am also drawn to darker dogs. I would want to know about their temperament though. You interact with the dog and it's personality, not the color. Good luck!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Let the breeders know what you are looking for and about YOUR lifestyle etc. Get their feelings on whether the pups will work for you. They usually really know their dogs and after talking you or one of the breeders may change your mind leaving the other choice. My breeder did a wonderful job picking Lainey for me before I got to meet her.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

I agree. I won't choose a extremely confident nor extremely shy pup...
I've asked the breeder to do a pup aptitude test for me. Hope that will help!



> Originally Posted By: LucinaThe thing that influenced my decision was meeting both of Lucy's parents (although I know sometimes that's not possible).
> They BOTH had the temperment I was looking for.
> Lucy has grown up to have the temperment I'd expect from those parents, but in her litter there was one very shy puppy that might not have. I think raising that puppy might have been more difficult and beyond my knowledge base.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

yes!



> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDI think if your gut is telling you pup two, go with it... especially since it's proving to be impossible for you to go and individually evaluate each puppy.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Ok, here is one more option that I may choose. From the second breeder. This time is a girl, a little-long haired. She looks perfect, doesn't she? I'll try to know more about her temp.












> Originally Posted By: MinnieskiI like pup one based only on the coloring because I am also drawn to darker dogs. I would want to know about their temperament though. You interact with the dog and it's personality, not the color. Good luck!


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Let me try! I was just fraid that I kept bothering her.








I'm very excited for getting a new pup though!












> Originally Posted By: KimcMALet the breeders know what you are looking for and about YOUR lifestyle etc. Get their feelings on whether the pups will work for you. They usually really know their dogs and after talking you or one of the breeders may change your mind leaving the other choice. My breeder did a wonderful job picking Lainey for me before I got to meet her.


----------



## George Acevedo (Apr 20, 2009)

Liz S are u in TX?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

> Quote:I won't choose a extremely confident nor extremely shy pup...


 I would go for an extremely confident pup, you can't go wrong with a pup that has confidence. Three of the four pups I got wen't afraid of the devil himself at 8 weeks old. I agree with the extremely shy pup, they can be a lot of work to get a solid bond that helps them through their shyness and sometimes there is not help.

Val


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not much here to go off but I guess I'd choose the Ork puppy. I like Ork.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

I don't know but I heard that both extremely confident and extremely shy are high fight drive. The former would be a good working dog if handled correctly, the later I have no idea....
So I was thinking to get a fairly confident and out going puppy as a pet...




> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger
> 
> 
> > Quote:I won't choose a extremely confident nor extremely shy pup...
> ...


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Yes... I've already made the reservation!!







BUT, it's hard to decide whether a boy or a girl. Ork's girl (the third pic that I posted) is more pretty than the boy looks like. She has darker face and a little longer hair. I love that!

Many people said famales are harder to be controled, I don't know...my mini poodle is sooo sweet calm a girl. I don't know about GSDs....




> Originally Posted By: LiesjeNot much here to go off but I guess I'd choose the Ork puppy. I like Ork.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The male/female decision is easy if you've already got a dog. If your current dog is female, you are better off getting a male as they will be more likely to get along well together long term. If your current dog is male, get a female. Opposite sex pairings are more of a sure thing than same sex pairings. That is of course provided that both pups are equally well suited to you in terms of temperament.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Ok, I'll take youre suggestion..

Bye bye my girl...











> Originally Posted By: Chris WildThe male/female decision is easy if you've already got a dog. If your current dog is female, you are better off getting a male as they will be more likely to get along well together long term. If your current dog is male, get a female. Opposite sex pairings are more of a sure thing than same sex pairings. That is of course provided that both pups are equally well suited to you in terms of temperament.


----------

